# Stockade



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Just dragged this around front of the house this weekend
NOW I have the attention of all my neighbors LOL:xbones:








:xbones::xbones:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a really nice job! This would made a great photo op.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

*Finished my Stockade*

Just dragged this around front of the house this weekend
as my nextdoor neighbor was having a yard sale... Hummmm

NOW I have the attention of all my neighbors LOL:xbones:








:xbones::xbones:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A prop so well done that it deserves 3 threads. LOL!

Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's a hoot! And Joisey is right - total photo opportunity just waiting for a hapless ToT:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking stockade!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oops, I commented in one of your other threads, but will say it again. That is a great stockade, nice workmanship!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you

He has a sound and motion trigger "Bush shacking Monster" in his ribs so when someone bumps the Stockade or screams to close He starts shacking and moaning just to give them another good scare.
LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mwahahahahahaha! Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you going to give ToTs a photo op in the stocks?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking Parents could use Cell phone that way there wont be a need to sign wavers and all that stuff we learned about in Photo school LOL


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Sweet!! Any video of the skelly shaking? Great idea.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool!!!


----------

